# Deep down, do you want SHTF?



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

*Deep down do you think a SHTF event will happen in your lifetime?*

Do you think a large, country/world changing SHTF event will happen in your lifetime?

(SHTF event is one that resets all or a portion of civilization, with a likely significant loss of life (100K+))


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With all the floods, storms, fires, overpopulation, and religious killings, middle east, going on it sure looks like it will be sooner than later. Won't take much. Don't want to see it happen but end of days keeps coming to mind when I watch the news. 

I think we are about to reach a tipping point when the good Lord will made an adjustment, again.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Elites like their life styles. They will do all they can to prevent it; but they can't stop mother nature.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Although I would never wish that it would ever happen, I got that little voice inside screaming bring it on lol.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

And you don't think 9/11 changed the US?


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> And you don't think 9/11 changed the US?


No, the people did not change. 9/11 allowed the government to grow and a systemic loss of liberty.
Its perhaps a mater of definition, but a SHTF event is one that resets all or a portion of civilization, with a likely significant loss of life (100K+).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How could anyone in their right mind want it?
Because we face facts ,because we take precaution and prepare does not mean we want it.
No part of what is coming will be easy,many will not make it.
Want it no I pray everyday that this country wakes up.
9/11 just convinced more people to give up,it showed how they would be will to cave in in a heart beat.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

split said:


> No, the people did not change. 9/11 allowed the government to grow and a systemic loss of liberty.
> Its perhaps a mater of definition, but a SHTF event is one that resets all or a portion of civilization, with a likely significant loss of life (100K+).


America has a very short memory and we are back making the same mistakes again. Remember this administration said in a press briefing when asked about Benghazi , "Oh that was so long ago!" It had only been 3 weeks. As the old Muslim says, "They may have the watches, but we have the time." Muslims think in generations not in years. If this administration doesn't cause revolution, the Muslims will keep us busy.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

A few weeks ago I saw a scientist on Fox News proclaiming that another Carrington event will happen in the next twenty years. Right or wrong, (hopefully wrong), we prepare for disasters "just in case". I would hope no one would want a devastating event that impacts our entire country. That's not the world I want for my children, grandchildren, etc. As for former boyscout and soldier, I've always been taught to be prepared. Look at Colorado. Many people could be stranded for weeks without supplies. I fear mother nature more than I do mankind. The powers that be are not going to let this country fall into a tailspin, regardless of what people think. The most likely reason for a devastating event is going to be natural. Could be an earthquake, volcano, Carrington event, pandemic, whatever. I do what I can so I can take care of my family in a time of need.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I almost think we NEED a shtf scenario to change things for the better.. We are on downward plunge that I don't think can be stopped unless something drastic happens.. The government is too far gone and has way too much power right now. It is time to take it down a few notches.. Look at the past 20 years at how much has changed. I am afraid to see what the next 20-30 years brings when it comes to government..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

trainershawn said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a scientist on Fox News proclaiming that another Carrington event will happen in the next twenty years. Right or wrong, (hopefully wrong), we prepare for disasters "just in case". I would hope no one would want a devastating event that impacts our entire country. That's not the world I want for my children, grandchildren, etc. As for former boyscout and soldier, I've always been taught to be prepared. Look at Colorado. Many people could be stranded for weeks without supplies. I fear mother nature more than I do mankind. The powers that be are not going to let this country fall into a tailspin, regardless of what people think. The most likely reason for a devastating event is going to be natural. Could be an earthquake, volcano, Carrington event, pandemic, whatever. I do what I can so I can take care of my family in a time of need.


Well said.

I couldn't agree with you more on "The powers that be are not going to let this country fall into a tailspin," There's simply NO profit in that.

I'm a little shocked to hear anyone say "I fear mother nature more than I do mankind" though. Aside from snow... What happens in Iowa? That's threatening i mean. :wink: You guys don't make national news to often. 

You've got me thinking... My concerns are maybe 15/85 - mother nature / mankind. Hurricanes are a REAL possibility here. But all across the world drug use and the crime & violence associated to it is reaching EPIC proportions. And though our government isn't likely to _"allow"_ any kind of collapse. I DO see where their mishandling international affairs, and attempting to enslave citizens is going to reach a point it could result in a collapse against their will.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Define SHTF, by one definition it occurs daily, by another (world ending event) it hasn't happened yet. To me SHTF is getting lost in the wilderness, a flat tire on a lonely stretch of road with no cell phone coverage, being a first responder to a coworker having a heart attack or being seriously injured. The power going out due to a storm, a wild fire that threatens to burn the house down. A car accident.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A bit blurry to define, because I get your point. But my definition would be anything life altering or possibly _ending_ to a large group of people (thousands). The same type of thing happening to smaller groups wouldn't really effect the lives of the rest of the world... So to them, no S has HTF at all. So I guess it's any "world changing event".


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

TEOTWAWKI
The potential for a world ending/changing event (TEOTWAWKI) to occur is real enough. Yet it seems that often a SHTF event is localized and relatively short in duration. It can be tough to nail the terminology down, since some people use SHTF and TEOTWAWKI interchangeably.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Well said.
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more on "The powers that be are not going to let this country fall into a tailspin," There's simply NO profit in that.
> 
> ...


Lol, not much going on here in Iowa. I suppose if Yellowstone blows, it could impact us. We have a fault line that runs close to the Mississippi river. It's said to have had such a devastating quake in the 1800's that it changed the course of the river. We have nuclear power plants along the river close to us too. That could cause problems. I guess what I'm saying is, I think a more realistic situation that impacts the country is going to be caused by nature, rather than man. I don't believe the people in power are going to let the country collapse. There are too many safeguards in place. I may not care for the politics right now, or that they are stripping away our freedoms. But, an actual EOTWAWKI event to me is most likely going to be caused for nature. In regards to people though, about the only real fear I have are more terrorist attacks on soft targets that could cripple our economy if people are afraid to go anywhere. Thankfully this hasn't happened, but it could. The one I would be most concerned about would be either a Carrington event or an EMP that destroys our electrical grid. Someone was in front of Congress a few months ago saying that if this occurred, about 90% of the population would be dead in six months. I'll have to see if I can dig the article up. I don't know how accurate that percentage is either. But, people are so dependent on electricity today and I don't think many could survive without it. Sad but true.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I honestly do not foresee any type of cataclysmic event hitting the USA that would kill 100,000 people. Yes we have influenza epidemics, the prospect of thermonuclear war, a nuclear meltdown, an EMP or geomagnetic storm caused by a coronal mass ejection on the Sun, tsunamis or a 9.0+ earthquake, but those once-in-a-lifetime events are probably even rarer than once in a lifetime....

What does concern me is income inequality gaps increasing, poverty increasing, people on food stamps increasing, real unemployment increasing, taxes increasing, crime increasing, population increasing, pollution increasing, and propensities towards violence and psychotic cruelty increasing....

**** homini lupus - man is wolf to man. It was true when all roads led to Rome and it is still true today when no war can be won unless the enemies can defeat America and its Allies....

I worry most about "hungry people don't stay hungry for long."

The primal instinct of self-preservation is so strong I think few will risk their own necks.

A madman may rise and cause TEOTWAWKI -- if Hitler had nukes in late 1944, we might all be speaking German, at least where life was sustainable outside of the atomic half-life decay zones.... Rogue nations with nukes are a real threat to be vigilant against.

But I mostly worry about rioting, looting, mobs out of control until law and order (or peace, as the case may be) can be restored.

When the creeps become the creepers, that is what we should all prepare for. 

After all, it happens every single night....


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

split said:


> Do you think a large, country/world changing SHTF event will happen in your lifetime?
> 
> (SHTF event is one that resets all or a portion of civilization, with a likely significant loss of life (100K+))


No I do not. I do not want one either.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I will be the first one to admit totally ready for the Zombie apocalypses, had to share that ;-)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> So I will be the first one to admit totally ready for the Zombie apocalypses, had to share that ;-)


The hardest part of the zombie apocalypse will be hiding my excitement! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

After being involved in the Colorado flooding, I hope that SHTF scenarios NEVER happen in my area. there is so much trauma and misery involved, I hope I never have to defend my loved ones against such peril.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think rioting is a possible SHTF scenario for some areas, yet I view it as a problem most likely to occur in blue states.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you seen the docu-movie "After Armageddon"? If not, its worth a watch. It was aired on the History Channel.
Or should we call it "After SHTF"

https://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/5308744/After.Armageddon.HDTV.XviD-BiLDeRBeRG


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not want a SHTF event of any kind.
Who does?
I am prepared for a lot of things and hope to never need it.

There are those who want such an event so they can play with all their Zombie toys, I suppose.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I believe our country is circling the drain and some economic "correction' is coming.
How we handle that could be challenging for a lot of folks.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

One side of me knows the unspeakable horrors that will befall a large number of people should the shit hit the fan hard whether by a manmade event or mother nature and feels for all those that will suffer. The other side sees this spoiled, entitlement endowed world run by corrupt elitists who deserve to die painful deaths for their crimes, and the fools that put them there reap what they sewed for their stupidity. We're on a downward path and this world could use a good slap to the head to bring it to it's senses. I don't think I'll miss most of it should it go away either and I think it's going to in part.




:-|


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

split said:


> Have you seen the docu-movie "After Armageddon"? If not, its worth a watch. It was aired on the History Channel.
> Or should we call it "After SHTF"


I Tubed it.

One of the better books on the topic.

Amazon.com: A Failure of Civility eBook: Jack Lawson, Mike Garand: Kindle Store


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Want a SHTF situation? Hell no!
Expect a SHTF Situation? The way I see it, the S has been H'ing TF a little at a time, in many different ways, for quite a while already. It's just a matter of thresholds.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

want a SHTF no.. hell no.. 

The pot was put on cold water and slowly turned up.. We are all in the pot.. Who jumps out before we boil... 







"sorry for this vent" Cousin of mine calls and says to me.. We found a great deal on two big screen tv's, I asked i thought you wanted to start hunting this year. He says "well when i get up there i will borrow one of yours" .. uhh no i sold most of mine.. just keeping what i use.... All i hear is Ohhhhhhhh and he hangs up... What the hell does two adults and one 3 year old kid need two 60 inch tv's for.. ohh well.. his loss...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> So I will be the first one to admit totally ready for the Zombie apocalypses, had to share that ;-)


To: Director of Events and Activities, Department of Zombie Apocolypse

Subject: Zombie Mobility

Dear Sir or Madam,

After careful consideration it has been determined that it would be most beneficiary if you could please send the slow rambling Zombies.

Regards,

RFQ


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Note to the OP: Maybe be more careful about how you word your post titles vs. the poll question. I answered the question posed in the post title ("Deep down, do you want SHTF") without reading the poll question ("Deep down, do you think SHTF will happen in your lifetime"). Yeah okay, the responsibility ultimately lies with me for being a dumb ass and not reading the poll question. But it does change my answer.

To answer your question more completely, I hope 35 or 40 years from now, a whole passel of my grandkids are sitting in a church pew grieving the loss of Mrs Inor or myself (whichever of us decides to peg out last) and having a good belly laugh about "crazy grandma and grandpa Inor and their paranoia". But at the same time thanking us because the family gold and silver was able to pay for almost all of the great-grandkids educations and bitching about what they are going to do with 400 pounds of hard red wheat. Unfortunately, I do not think that is the future.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

split said:


> Do you think a large, country/world changing SHTF event will happen in your lifetime?
> 
> (SHTF event is one that resets all or a portion of civilization, with a likely significant loss of life (100K+))


I didn't take the time to read all the replies, but here is what I told a person today.

Yes I hope it happens, our culture is too self centered, too many people pursuing fame, riches, drugs, popularity, whatever and not focusing on what is important in life.

We have lost our grip on what we are here for... love, honor, relationships, loyalty, sacrifice....

And I don't believe we will find these things again until everything we believe is thrust against the wall of reality.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

no, no I don't.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nope, don't want it to happen.

Still it might be interesting, especially watching the Chinese take California in exchange for wiping out our trade debt. I can see California demanding help and the rest of the country saying, "Dudes, we would, but your gun laws don't allow it."


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Nope, don't want it to happen.
> 
> Still it might be interesting, especially watching the Chinese take California in exchange for wiping out our trade debt. I can see California demanding help and the rest of the country saying, "Dudes, we would, but your gun laws don't allow it."


I wanted to say simply Haha but the site wouldn't allow it


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Reminds me, the new season of walking dead stars next month.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Interestingly, wildlife naturalist Sir David Attenborough recently said mother nature will solve the problem by herself but he didn't say exactly how, perhaps he meant a super-plague to drastically thin out the population-
_"the natural world will do something"_- 








-----------------------------------------------------------------------

In the poll I voted for "the world has gone to hell, it's time to eliminate the excess population".
I mean, in a post-plague world things won't be so bad at all, here's a clip from 'Survivors' (1975) showing a survival group partying and whooping it up in a big country house they've moved into after a plague has wiped out 95% of the earth's population, you'd never guess it was post-apocalypse except for the oil lamps and guitarist (no electricity for lighting and no radio stations for entertainment).
They're no doubt happy because they know they don't have to get up in the morning to join the old rat-race which has gone forever, summed up by the snatch of song somebody starts singing in the background near the end of the clip (at 7:45)- "but i guess it doesn't matter any more"..

Party at 3:08-


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Hell No! I would miss all my creature comforts that I have worked so hard to obtain. I don’t like wilderness camping more than 3 days so I can’t imagine living like that. The hunting part I would enjoy!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I voted no without a second thought to the title question "do I HOPE the SHTF would come?". I sometimes suspect a few of us being so well prepped almost want a SHTF to come so they could test how well they prepared' I have a strong feeling, in a couple weeks, after the new wears off, and they realize they can no longer go to Wendy's or their favorite steakhouse or they no longer have enough power to run the air conditioner on those 90 degree nights, living off dried food MRE and such is no longer any fun.
So, it was one of the easiest question I ever wanted to answer, do I think it's possible something might happen that people need to be prepared?, yes that is why I prepare, do I wish sometimes it would happen? HELL NO a thousand times over!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

In a way, yes I want it to happen. We need a massive "reset."

It would be nice if it happened. Bring people back to reality about living. 

But in a way, no. I've been living my own SHTF for 6 months already. Yes, the newness wore off quick. Although, I've still been able to maintain some creature comforts (indoor hot showers, flushing toilets, pumping gas in the truck, driving to get water and such). If I haven't been able to have these, and this was a true post apocolyptic SHTF then I'd be screwed 4 months ago. 

So I want it for the reset. But don't want it for what the aftermath will be. It's a tough call. People may perish. But is it for the greater good?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Barmy?


----------



## RShultz210 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think deep down no one in his right mind _wants_ the shit to hit the fan. But the things that are happening and the rate at which they are happening indicate to me that sometime before the end of Obozo's term it's GOING to happen. Things are happening now that I have not seen in my 61 years on this planet. Police shooting unarmed, unthreatening individuals. Police beating on people,treating them as though they were slaves, or even worse as though they were livestock. Police have always treated me like a slave and harassed, mistreated and even *tortured*me and sad to say, honestly, I have come to hate them. I would not hesitate in a situation where it looked possible that they might get really rough, to open fire.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't want it to happen, but I think its coming and coming swiftly. We have got to start ridding our government of the vermin that we have allowed to be voted in. Our world has went to hell...

I think we will see it in the next year or so, and I pray I'm wrong.


----------

